# So gutted:(:(



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Our little broken cinnamon satin Gerri is sneezing, wheezing and obviously has a respiratory infection. Im so completely gutted, shes only 12 weeks and was due to be mated soon, and shes one of our prettiest mice and such a sweetie. Ive removed her from the main tank but she was living with 7 other does so Im very anxious  I dont know what well do, just totally gutted
Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

i had this problem with 1 of my pet mice a while back, i brought some liquid childrens echinacia and gave him 1 drop on a cheerio + 1 drop in with his water. x hes fine now, he has the odd sniff but is fine. i was told u can give them up to 4 drops a day depending on how bad they are and u can give it for 7 days + then let them have a break so their body doesnt get to used to it x hope this helps, the echinacia i brought is from holland + barratt + was about £6 for a bottle but itll last forever x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

your best bet is 0.2ml of baytril for 10 days but even then you might loose her, I know exactly what you're going through having just lost my whole first siamese litter


----------

